# I finally had to be "that person" (destination charging)...



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I went to Seaworld Orlando on Sunday, and all of the parking was nearly full. That caused confusion among the parking staff, so the person they had standing at the entrance intersection pointed me along the back of the main lot.

Where that led to was a dilemma. That parking attendant saw that I entered with a Tesla, and directed me to the _EV charging _spaces. There was only one left. I didn't want to take the last spot because I didn't really need a charge, but the way the lot is constructed, once you're led there by an attendant, the only choices are either take it...or exit the parking lot and go back around to the entrance again and wait in line again. So I took it.

The positive twist in the story: Turned out that it didn't matter, because the charge point wasn't working. So taking up that space actually saved anyone who might have _needed_ a charge from a frustrating experience.

** Why couldn't I take a space next to the EV charging? Most of them were full, there were just a few spaces left that were for extra cost "preferred parking". If I take one of those without a preferred parking tag on a crowded day like that, they absolutely would have towed the car. I also couldn't backtrack through the lot to normal parking, because like at Disney, the parking lot is directional, and that would cause a crash.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FWP. (First World Problems)? 

Good to see there are charging sports out there these days.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Everything on this entire forum is first world problems, according to the origins of the phrase, because not everyone can afford a Tesla, and not everyone can afford a car.

What really annoys me though is right next to me at Seaworld was a Chrysler Pacifica "plug in hybrid". People buy those just to get better parking spaces, because there's no way they are doing it to drive home living less than 30 miles away driving under 30 mph. Often at the theme parks or shopping centers here, every single space is taken up with a plug-in hybrid because the spaces are right in front.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Small steps. Eventually the spaces will be reserved for all electric vehicles but , just now, that's an extremely small population.


----------

